# Best of Mythic Scribes 2012 (Finalists)



## Philip Overby (Dec 17, 2012)

Here are the choices for the Best of Mythic Scribes 2012.  You can keep your nominations coming, but this is a tentative list of what you can vote for.

Best Overall Thread:
1.  Tell, Don't Show
2.  Top Ten Stereotypes in Fantasy
3.  Dialogue
4.  Kill this Thread

Most Helpful Thread:
1.  Opinion on 'said'
2.  Tell, Don't Show
3.  Ask Me About Swords
4.  Guidelines for Discussing Religion

Best Post
1.  Post #6 Reliability of Sources?
2.  Post #3  Infusion of young blood can slow aging
3.  Post #1  Skyrim COPS=Hilarious

Best Challenge
1.  Iron Pen
2.  The First Ever Reaver Trigger Challenge
3.  The Year of the Dragon Trigger Challenge
4.  Invent a Fantasy Word
5.  Steerpike's Dialogue Challenge
6.  The First Character-Building Character Challenge!

Best Article
1.   Stop Writing That Epic!  Why New Writers Should Start Small
2.  Should Christians Write Fantasy?
3.  Knowing What You Want
4.  Why the Star Wars Prequels Failed

Best Fantasy Novel of 2012 (Pulled from Goodreads list)
1.  Red Country-Joe Abercrombie
2.  The Wind Through the Keyhole-Stephen King
3.  The Woman Who Died A Lot-Jasper Fforde
4.  The First Confessor-Terry Goodkind
5.  King of Thorns-Mark Lawrence
6.  The Blinding Knife-Brent Weeks
7.  The Traitor Queen-Trudi Canavan
8.  City of Dragons-Robin Hobb
9.  The Killing Moon-N.K. Jemisin
10.  Some King of Fairy Tale-Graham Joyce
11.  Alif the Unseen-G. Willow Wilson
12.  Bridge of Dreams-Anne Bishop
13.  Percepliquis-Michael J. Sullivan
14.  Throne of the Crescent Moon-Saladin Ahmed
15.  The King's Blood-Daniel Abraham
16.  The Emperor's Soul-Brandon Sanderson
17.  Casket of Souls-Lynn Flewelling
18.  Cast in Peril-Michelle Sagara
19.  Forge of Darkness-Steven Erikson
(If none of these are to your liking, you can write in your choice)

Best Fantasy Movie of 2012:
1.  The Hobbit
2.  Snow White and the Huntsman
3.  Wrath of the Titans
4.  John Carter
5.  Mirror Mirror
6.  Jack the Giant Killer
7.  Brave
8.  The Odd Life of Timothy Green
9.  Journey 2:  The Mysterious Island
10.  Dark Shadows
11.  The Amazing Spider-man
12.  Rise of the Guardians
(If none of these are to your liking, you can write in your choice)

Best Fantasy TV Show of 2012:
1.  How to Train Your Dragon
2.  The Walking Dead
3.  Game of Thrones
4.  Once Upon a Time
5.  Grimm
6.  Supernatural
7.  Vampire Diaries
8.  Awake
(If none of these are to your liking, you can write in your choice)

Best Fantasy Video Game of 2012:
1.  Diablo III
2.  Final Fantasy XIII-2
3.  Kingdoms of Amalur:  Reckoning
4.  Dragon's Dogma
5.  Tales of the Abyss
6.  Y's Origin
7.  Borderlands 2
8.  Xenoblade Chronicles
(If none of these are to your liking, you can write in your choice)

Member's Choice:
*Write in your choice.  

Due to a lack of nominations for other choices, we will just go with these for the time being.  If you would like to add more to any of these lists, you have until Dec. 21st.  Add away!  

NOTE:  I took a lot of these choices from other "Best of 2012" lists.


----------



## Ankari (Dec 17, 2012)

> Best Fantasy Novel (Pulled from Goodreads list)





> 1. Red Country-Joe Abercrombie
> 19. Red Country-Joe Abercrombie



Can I make a nomination for best fantasy novel?  _Deadhouse Gates_ by Steven Erikson, _The Shadow Rising_ by Robert Jordan and _A Game of Thrones_ by George RR Martin

Also



> Best Fantasy Video Game:



Skyrim
Dragon Age 
God of War Series (They released all three on one disk)


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 17, 2012)

Fixed the double post.  Thanks!

These are for 2012, so most of these novels weren't released then.  The same for the video games.  Sorry for any confusion on that.  I'll update it to say 2012.


----------



## Ankari (Dec 17, 2012)

No need to apologize, that was a brain fart on my end.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 17, 2012)

Do we vote here?





​


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, you can write in your votes for each one if you aren't happy with the choices above.  But please vote for each category listed above.  And you can include your Member's Choice vote from the previous nomination thread.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 18, 2012)

*Best Overall Thread:*

4. Kill this Thread

*Most Helpful Thread:*

4. Guidelines for Discussing Religion

*Best Post*

2. Post #3 Infusion of young blood can slow aging

*Best Challenge*

5. Steerpike's Dialogue Challenge

*Best Article*

4. Why the Star Wars Prequels Failed

*Best Fantasy Novel of 2012 (Pulled from Goodreads list)*

14. Throne of the Crescent Moon-Saladin Ahmed

*Best Fantasy Movie of 2012:*

1. The Hobbit

*Best Fantasy TV Show of 2012:*

2. The Walking Dead

*Best Fantasy Video Game of 2012:
*
1. Diablo III

*Member's Choice:*

Member of the Year: Phil the Drill.




​


----------



## shangrila (Dec 19, 2012)

Best Overall Thread:
2.  Top Ten Stereotypes in Fantasy

Most Helpful Thread:
3.  Ask Me About Swords

Best Post
3.  Post #1  Skyrim COPS=Hilarious

Best Challenge
1.  Iron Pen

Best Article
1.   Stop Writing That Epic!  Why New Writers Should Start Small

Best Fantasy Novel of 2012 (Pulled from Goodreads list)
1.  Red Country-Joe Abercrombie (Sadly, this and King's one are the only two I've read. That said, I wouldn't be surprised if this won. It's really, REALLY good.)


Best Fantasy Movie of 2012:
2.  Snow White and the Huntsman

Only because I haven't seen the Hobbit and I liked the dark fantasy world they created. That said, none of these movies were all that great in my opinion.

Best Fantasy TV Show of 2012:
3.  Game of Thrones

Best Fantasy Video Game of 2012:
3.  Kingdoms of Amalur:  Reckoning

An underrated gem.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 19, 2012)

Here are my votes:

Best Overall Thread:
1. Tell, Don't Show

Most Helpful Thread:
3. Ask Me About Swords

Best Post
3. Post #1 Skyrim COPS=Hilarious

Best Challenge
6. First Ever Reaver Trigger Challenge 

Best Article
1. Stop Writing That Epic! Why New Writers Should Start Small

Best Fantasy Novel of 2012 (Pulled from Goodreads list)
1. Red Country-Joe Abercrombie

Best Fantasy Movie of 2012:
1. The Hobbit

Best Fantasy TV Show of 2012:
3. Game of Thrones

Best Fantasy Video Game of 2012:
4. Dragon's Dogma

Member's Choice:  Best Character:
Tyrion Lannister


----------



## Ireth (Dec 19, 2012)

Best Overall Thread:
3. Dialogue

Most Helpful Thread:
2. Tell, Don't Show

Best Post:
2. Post #3 Infusion of young blood can slow aging

Best Challenge:
5. Steerpike's Dialogue Challenge

Best Article:
2. Should Christians Write Fantasy?

Best Fantasy Movie of 2012:
1. The Hobbit


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 22, 2012)

*Sparkie's votes*

*Best Overall Thread:*

4. Kill This Thread

*Most Helpful Thread:*

3. Ask Me About Swords

*Best Post:*

2. Post #3 Infusion of young blood can slow aging  (Hehe!  Voting for myself here!)

*Best Challenge:*

3. The First Ever Reaver Trigger Challenge  (Wow, what a tough catergory.  If I could vote for every challenge nominated, I would.  I loved the YotD challenge, and Iron Pen is taking on a life of its own, but Reaver's first challenge wins my vote because of both the wide variety of entries [Steerpike's 2nd person story, the 'pick your own adventure' entries, ect.] and overall quality.)

*Best Article:*

2. Should Christians Write Fantasy?

*Best Fantasy Novel of 2012:*

The Emperor's Soul - Brandon Sanderson  (This one's a write-in, and technically it's a novella.)

*Best Fantasy Movie:*

11. The Amazing Spider-man

*Best Fantasy TV Show:*

2. The Walking Dead

*Best Fantasy Game:*

Guild Wars 2  (Another write-in.  How this didn't get nominated, I have no idea.)

*Members Choice:*

Member of the Year: Phil the Drill.


----------



## Chilari (Dec 22, 2012)

My votes:

*Best Overall Thread:*
1. Tell, Don't Show

*Most Helpful Thread:*
World Building > Writing Skill (I found this an interesting debate that, though not intended as an advice thread, helped me change the way I thought about worldbuilding)

Best Post
Post #5, Penpilot, How to Realize your Mistakes

Best Challenge
Not voting

*Best Article*
1. Stop Writing That Epic! Why New Writers Should Start Small

Best Fantasy Novel of 2012 (Pulled from Goodreads list)
Not voting

*Best Fantasy Movie of 2012:*
7. Brave

Best Fantasy TV Show of 2012:
Not voting

Best Fantasy Video Game of 2012:
Not voting

(also was Xenoblade a 2012 game? I'm pretty sure I remember my fiance playing it in September last year.)


----------

